# snow bear winch motor



## mig (Dec 30, 2012)

New to this forum and been searching old threads but didnt find too much on the subject of the winch motor burning out.(accually the magnets coming detached from the outer housing) I assume from corrosion. I only used my plow one season 2010/11 for my own personal use then 2011/12 we didnt get a winter. I went to use it this year 2012/13 and sure enough motor is pooched. Its the grey new stye motor. Its definately not an outdoor motor. I have a motor on my paint booth thats been outside in the weather for 30 years and still works like new. Is there a better option for a winch? I havent tried contacting snow bear yet to see how much a new motor is and not sure if there back in business or not.
Is the old style motor a better design? Is there a different brand that is more durable?
Thanks for any tips


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear winch*

i have a 6yr snowbear plow i replaced the superwinch after the first year
i bought winch from harbor freight still going but its starting to get slow
i,m going to get another one keep the old one as a backup
i also use a plastic battery box to cover the winch i have pictures of it in another post


----------



## daddy1 (Feb 10, 2013)

*snowbear winch parts*

Hey i'm new here as well. I have another question the winch. I just bought a used snowbear plow and the winch on it doesn't work. The only tag on the winch says NWB3000. Now does anuone know who makes these and where in canada could i find internal parts for it to rebuilt it? It is the strap style not cable.I would like to rebuild it cause up her they quoted me just over $300 for a new winch kit.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

mig;1551767 said:


> New to this forum and been searching old threads but didnt find too much on the subject of the winch motor burning out.(accually the magnets coming detached from the outer housing) I assume from corrosion. I only used my plow one season 2010/11 for my own personal use then 2011/12 we didnt get a winter. I went to use it this year 2012/13 and sure enough motor is pooched. Its the grey new stye motor. Its definately not an outdoor motor. I have a motor on my paint booth thats been outside in the weather for 30 years and still works like new. Is there a better option for a winch? I havent tried contacting snow bear yet to see how much a new motor is and not sure if there back in business or not.
> Is the old style motor a better design? Is there a different brand that is more durable?
> Thanks for any tips


Amazing how crappy that motor can be... supposed to be good for outdoors use. I have a furnace blower motor on my cement mixer. 20 years out in the rain and still working.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

daddy1;1592349 said:


> Hey i'm new here as well. I have another question the winch. I just bought a used snowbear plow and the winch on it doesn't work. The only tag on the winch says NWB3000. Now does anuone know who makes these and where in canada could i find internal parts for it to rebuilt it? It is the strap style not cable.I would like to rebuild it cause up her they quoted me just over $300 for a new winch kit.


Go to princess auto, you can buy a 12 volt winch for about $40. No reason to use the same brand.


----------

